# 2009 GR National - Enid, Oklahoma



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

I am planning on going to the National this year with 2 goldens. I was going to reserve a grooming space and wondering if any of you would be interested in sharing it? 10 x 10, more than I need with 2. One puppy for sweeps/regular class and one in obedience. 

A friend was going wth me, and now she can't go .... so , thought I would check here.

I am counting down the days until the National! 

Would love to hear if anyone else is planning on going too. I for one, just can't wait! Nothing like watching Best of Breed at the National! What a sight!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish I could attend. One of Tally's littermates is going with Pam Desrosier, and two more of his half-siblings. I would love to cheer them on.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so hoping I can get up there to watch.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

It's gonna be basically in my backyard! Okay, so not really, but just hours away! lol. I will most likely be there with Layla (most definitely), maybe Aubrie, Cruise if he looks nice...


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I can't take off work for it- but Oz-man may be going depending on how he looks.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I WISH I COULD GO!!! UGH! lol. Nothing is close here! Accept the specialties! lol.

Good luck and have fun all! =]


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Eukanuba list for goldens- Tally's Grampa Casanova is doing pretty well this year. . . Did Treasure choose her boyfriend yet? I read somewhere she's the top winning golden girl of all time, but I dont know if that's true(?)

1	1	CH Toasty's Treasure Island	3000	P Oxenberg/J Oxenberg/C Douglas/J Bates
2	2	CH Easthill Broxden Pop Star	1763	M HILL/C Hill/S Kim Koffen/A Rodrigues-B
3	3	CH Birnam Wood's Hoot Gibson	1645	S Donahey/W Feeney
4 CH Tempo's U'Ve Got What Gets Me	735	C Meddaugh
5	6	CH Golden Trip Snow Dream	677	B Johnson/M Nishikawa
6	15	CH Avalor Sandpiper Tickled Pink	533	P Pace
7 CH Rush Hill's River Road Payoff	480	T Struble/M Struble/K Dunn
8	4	CH Sweetlea's Follow Me	479	R Lee/S Lee
9	9	CH Confetti Spin Cycle	460	D Edwards/J Schlecht/K Schecht
10	5	CH Numoon's Just Because	386	B Wilson/J Campbell
11 CH Shor'Line Jetoca High Seas Adventure RN JH	377	C Binder
12	13	CH Nautilus Purple Passion	377	J Mackinnon
13	18	CH Smoketree's Hop's On Pops	372	R Larricq
14 CH Nautilus Ripley's Coyote Ugly	340	S Brentson/F Brentson/C Williams
15 CH Rush Hill's All Fools On Deck	336	C Nee/S Kleck/J Nee
16 CH Dalane Doizaki Buckingham's Pride	336	H Doizaki/J Jensen
17	20	CH Avalor's Inxs	322	L Reuter
18 CH Halogold's Take Me On A Journey	311	D Graff
19	8	CH Rush Hill Run'N Amuck At Abelard OA OAJ AXP AJP NFP	301	D Blair-Muzzin/T Struble
20 CH Xcelerate Victorious Secret	273	A Seuberling/B Randermann
21	12	CH Blazen's Tx Twister NAJ NAP OJP	268	L Albin
22	11	CH Goodtime's Johnny Bee Good	259	P Petelle/K Smith
23	7	CH Pennylane Yankee Fall Classic	256	B Scaggs/A Scaggs
24	19	CH Highlight's A Million Comments	243	P Loves/S Laden
25	17	CH Glengowan's Great Balls Of Fire	235	R Caldwell/P Branch/R Gear


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We just saw Jerry Lee ( Glengowan's Great Balls of Fire) over the 4th of July at the Dallas show. Beautiful. I would love to see some of the Highmark/ Happy Hour dogs.


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

I for one, counting down the days until the National - I cannot wait just to sit and watch all of the beautiful Goldens (including my baby Coda and his sister Jewel!!!)

Leaving for Oklahoma in just 97 days!!!! (better get cracking with Bailey for obedience!)


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry to get off topic, but I was reading a previous post. CH Sweetlea's Follow Me has an interesting pedigree. A good portion of the dam's side of the pedigree contains no champions and the registered names do not indicate show dogs... I was a little surprised to see this. Is it common?


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

DCPakaMOM said:


> I am planning on going to the National this year with 2 goldens. I was going to reserve a grooming space and wondering if any of you would be interested in sharing it? 10 x 10, more than I need with 2. One puppy for sweeps/regular class and one in obedience.
> 
> A friend was going wth me, and now she can't go .... so , thought I would check here.
> 
> ...


I sent my entries in! I am counting down the days as well. DCPakaMom, did you find someone to share a grooming space with? We only have 1 dog in breed. I think we are sharing with the breeder though. I will check and be sure.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I sure wish I could go. I can't imagine seeing over 70 specials all in one place!


----------



## hdonnelly (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll be there, but I'm already sharing a grooming space. sorry!


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

I am counting down the days until the National!!!!!

Now have handler for both Coda & Bailey so hopefully grooming space is a non-issue.

What I can't wait for is to see all of those beautiful goldens in one place and hopefully get to know many more golden people, especially those from the list! 

Will send my entries in soon! Wow how it adds up quickly!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Mine were sent in about a week ago! WOO HOO!!!! I can't wait to see all of the wonderful Goldens and meet new people!


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

My entries will go in on the 15th (cha-ching) gotta wait until payday! $210!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh my! Did you all order tshirts? I am soo excited about getting one! And my $30 catalog! Ha!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I wish I was going to the National. But, I can't miss school. Maybe next year.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I wish I could go... Too far to travel, time off works and of course $$$$

One of these years when it is closer to the west coast!


----------

